# Side of Hull Stress Crack???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like an impact fracture.

PM sent

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just an update for those interested: I spoke with Pugar at Custom Gheenoe and described my issue. He told me that after describing the small stress crack, he wouldn't worry about it unless it gets bigger. He suggested measuring the area and watch for any signs of it getting worse. Pugar said other than that he would enjoy fishing out of it. *Note:* I called the shop and left a message. Within 30 minutes I received a call back with all the friendly help I needed over the phone. The Gheen's customer service is second to none.


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

i got a lot of those cracks on an old hull and there spreading what shoudl i do.  :'(


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If they are the result of an impact and not leaking you can put a reinforcing patch on the inside of the boat. For a Gheenoe all it would take is sanding through the inside finish to glass laminate and epoxying a piece of glass cloth over the inside of the area. I like to make that type of patch with an oval shape and featheredge, then paint to protect the epoxy. 

It should be easy and quick.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> i got a lot of those cracks on an old hull and there spreading what shoudl i do.  :'(


Start a new thread and post pics!  Newer posts get more traffic, and although franks advice is good your new thread may help others with the same problem as yours.


----------

